# Approached 3 random stranger girls



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was walking by myself and I saw these girls looking at me. I was so afraid at first but I wanted to go up to them to prove that I can defeat my social anxiety. 

I went up to them, introduced myself. I told them I'm a freshman at college and they said they're freshmen in high school even though they look a lot older. I could tell they had no interest in me and I had no interest in them. They thought it was really strange that I was by myself on a Friday night. The whole conversation was kind of awkward and when I left they probably thought I was very weird haha. 

My fear that stops me from approaching strangers (especially girls) is I'm afraid that I'll come off as an awkward and weird person. My fear came true and it wasn't that bad. Perhaps the next time I approach some other girls they'll be interested in me.

This is the first time I've ever approached complete strangers like this and to be honest nothing good came out of it, you could say that I failed miserably but I don't care I feel really good about myself that I managed to actually get the courage to go up to them.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey yeaaahh..well doone..go ahead...!!


----------



## Ron sa (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds like a lot of good came from it actually .....you realised that once your fears come true, sometimes the fear was worse than what you were fearing


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

This is awesome dude. Who cares if it was awkward, that's a serious effort to make, and you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done, that's amazing!


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome. Who cares about their reaction? You had the guts to face your fear. That is all that matters.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont think that you can fail when you take actions like these

You can only learn something new


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job. I face the same problem, and I'm learning that the best way to overcome it is just face it head on, as hard as that may be.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow i can't believe you've done it that's awesome man keep at it must be doing wonder's for your confidence


----------



## cuspis (Dec 13, 2011)

AlexGleyzer said:


> My fear that stops me from approaching strangers (especially girls) is I'm afraid that I'll come off as an awkward and weird person. My fear came true and it wasn't that bad. Perhaps the next time I approach some other girls they'll be interested in me.


How do you know your fear came true? Did they tell you that you were being awkward and weird? :b

Even if they did, you're right - it wouldn't really be all that much of a catastrophe. Those suffering with SAD have a way of thinking they can read minds! :teeth



AlexGleyzer said:


> This is the first time I've ever approached complete strangers like this and to be honest nothing good came out of it, you could say that I failed miserably but I don't care I feel really good about myself that I managed to actually get the courage to go up to them.


Plenty of good came from it. In my eyes, you didn't fail at all. What were your goals going into that social encounter? Did you hope to impress them so thoroughly that they made love to you right there in the street? If so, then yeah, you did fail miserably. If your goal was to simply say hello and exchange names, then you succeeded admirably! Take it one step at a time! :clap


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

AlexGleyzer said:


> I was walking by myself and I saw these girls looking at me. I was so afraid at first but I wanted to go up to them to prove that I can defeat my social anxiety.
> 
> I went up to them, introduced myself. I told them I'm a freshman at college and they said they're freshmen in high school even though they look a lot older. I could tell they had no interest in me and I had no interest in them. They thought it was really strange that I was by myself on a Friday night. The whole conversation was kind of awkward and when I left they probably thought I was very weird haha.
> 
> ...


nice dude!


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for the positive encouragement!!!! I feel like I failed because nothing good came out of it I just made all of them feel awkward. But what you're all trying to say is what matters is that I actually got the courage to go up to them which counts. :yes

Today I saw 3 girls sitting at a table that fits 4 but I didn't have the confidence to go up to them. I felt like they would reject me just like pretty much every girl I know has done.


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

AlexGleyzer said:


> Today I saw 3 girls sitting at a table that fits 4 but I didn't have the confidence to go up to them. I felt like they would reject me just like pretty much every girl I know has done.


I get that same feeling, and it's why I haven't approached hundreds of girls. I always feel that I'm too skinny (5'7, 115) that they would rather have a bigger guy that can defend or protect them.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

eric254 said:


> I get that same feeling, and it's why I haven't approached hundreds of girls. I always feel that I'm too skinny (5'7, 115) that they would rather have a bigger guy that can defend or protect them.


I used to be very skinny so I know where you're coming from but being skinny isn't that big of a deal. It's all about confidence and personality. I'm 5'11 150 and I feel somewhat skinny but mostly normal weight, and yet I know plenty of people who are a lot skinnier than I am and have no problems with getting girls.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

This is good. I think I will do this as well. I usually do not have problems approaching girls if they are by themselves. But in groups I get too nervous and shy. It is okay trying to chat with one person but three or more that takes confidence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I can learn from your triumph - well done, man! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched all the videos on this YouTube channel called simplepickup and i realized It doesn't matter if you come off as wierd, awkward, or creepy. The point is yqou tried and it is a huge step towards defeating SA.


----------

